# Feierabend Gilde sucht....



## Silirius (11. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute

The unforgiven Souls (Allianz)  suchen zur Raidverstärkung noch Heiler sowie Feral Dudus mit lvl 70. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Feierabendgilde haben wir späte Raidzeiten. Wir raiden momentan bis Magi, haben 2 Kara Gruppen und sind gut organisiert. Homepage incl. Raidplaner sowie ein eigener TS Server sind vorhanden.
Da wir eine reine Erwachsenengilde sind, bevorzugen wir dementsprechend Members über 18 Jahren - und gaaanz wichtig - wir wollen keine Just for Fun Gilde darstellen aber wer zu verbissen ist und nicht gerne lacht ist bei uns fehl am Platz 

Also jeder der sich nach unserer Beschreibung angesprochen fühlt:

Wir sind auf dem Server Rexxar zu finden
/w ingame: Silirius/ Zandi/ Tempusfugit


----------



## Clayre (11. Juni 2008)

Hey Sili 

Hab zwar keinen Heiler oder Dudu, aber wie siehts mit Hexen aus? 
Wegen meinen Kiddis kann ich nur abends raiden, was meinst du mit späten Raidzeiten?
Bin am überlegen ob ich den Server wechseln soll - unserer ist mittlerweile von Kiddis überrant.
Gibt es Raidpflichten oder sowas? Ansonsten klingt eure Beschreibung net schlecht...


----------



## Silirius (11. Juni 2008)

Sers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sags mal so: Gute DD`s kann man eigentlich nicht genug haben^^ Was die Pflichten bei uns angehen kann man sagen, dass wir eigentlich alles recht locker sehen, aber allles mit einer gewissen Ernsthaftigkeit angehen. Eine Raidpflicht besteht generell nicht, was aber nicht sein sollte, ist dass man öfters ID`s mit anderen Chars als der Gilde verbringt. Dem kann man eigentlich durch den Raidplaner gut vorbeugen, wo du Zeit hast tragst du dich ein. RL geht vor.. sind ja keine Hartz IV Gilde^^

Zum Serverwechsel: Mittlerweile sind 3 Leute zu uns von anderen Server gewechselt.. denke es hat sich für die jenigen bislang gelohnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann schaun wa einfach mal


----------



## Silirius (11. Juni 2008)

Ups vergessen 

Die Raids starten ab 20:30 Uhr


----------



## strider (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin einer der Gruendungsmitglieder der Unforgiven Souls.(ingame Nynjah/Karghar)

Viele bei uns haben Kinder(ich selbst habe 2). Fuer mich ist klar dass ich in 99% der Faelle nur raiden kann wenn die 2 im Bett sind. Kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen dass wir so gegen 20.15-20.30 inviten, bis dann jeder da ist gehts 20.45 los (spaetestens 21.00).

Rest is wie Sili schon gesagt hat, locker aber mit einer gewissen Ernsthaftigkeit und natuerlich Fairness gegenueber anderen.

Schau ruhig mal bei uns rein ^^

Auf bald

Nynjah


----------



## Silirius (12. Juni 2008)

Für alle Interessierte die Kontakt zu uns aufnehmen wollen HP The unforgiven Souls

Einfach Eintrag im Gästebuch hinterlassen, wir nehmen dann Kontakt zu euch auf


----------



## strider (16. Juni 2008)

/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

